

Hacking analog tape: the doctor who theme music - clutchski
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_theme_music#History

======
clutchski
listen here:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2x5IKxmAQ&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2x5IKxmAQ&feature=related)

